# Cedar log post's



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

These are 2) 14' cedar logs that we are going to use as posts for a timber framed front entrance that we just built.

All the bark was removed using a 6" 60 grit sanding wheel on a angle sander.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

These are better pics, and the structure.
I still need to finish sand them, and also pick out the black crap in the crevices.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Hard at work:laughing:


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

looks like its going to be a nice project, that must have made plenty of dust huh??

Did you have access to a draw knife?
that would have been my first tool of attack, then the sander to take off the remaining "slag",,, going to look good though, pat


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

maplehillfrm said:


> Did you have access to a draw knife?


that was my first thought too,
and a wire brush or wheel to get the rotten bark outta the nooks. 

red aromatic cedar is my favorite. thats gonna look great man.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks guys.
We tried a drawknife first, but it was no match for the sander. The knife got caught up on knots and dips in the wood, not the sander though:no:
The logs are still fairly green, so the dust wasnt too bad. we do have a big pile of Kindling for the wood stove.


----------



## dirtclod (May 7, 2008)

Try a good pressure washer. I haven't tried it personally but have seen it used for debarking cedar. The results were impressive.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

dirtclod said:


> Try a good pressure washer.


You beat me to it dirtclod :yes:. I have done it many times...works slick.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Log Wizard!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

You can keep the log wizard. Okay for small projects, but for full logs nothing I've found can match a pressure washer with a turbo nozzle. 

If you get one, don't overlook the GPM rating. Many people think the p.s.i. is everything but the volume, gallons per minute, is crucial. 

I have a 3000p.s.i. but more importantly it delivers 3 GPM. Eats bark for lunch. Keep your eye on craigs list for a great deal, this time of year seasonal stuff like that is sacrificed for Christmas presents, and bills.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

What your doing looks really great!

I have to agree with the Power Washer method, it's recomended by most of the mill manufactures and I can vouch from personal experience. I also like to use the wire wheel, especially if the power washer is impractical or such as now (20 degrees and 4" of snow!!)


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

> You can keep the log wizard.


THANKS! I will. Sorry I suggested it as a possible method in which he may be interested.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mics, sorry for the wording. I should be more sensitive - or you less - or a combination maybe. 

That's not some sort of personal attack on you. I have one, and was alluding to my own experience with it. I'm sure it's a great tool for many circumstances. 

No offense meant toward you personally. Some people will say pressure washers are a nuisance and hassle. Won't hurt my feelings. :no:


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

Jim:
Is that aMortuary/Funeral Home Gurney your using?? When I first saw your post this am I thought your cart looked a little too familiar!


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Jim:
> Is that aMortuary/Funeral Home Gurney your using?? When I first saw your post this am I thought your cart looked a little too familiar!


No, it came from a curtain factory in town that recently closed. (the shop is an old casket making shop, though).
It used to be one piece. Its handy as hell, we put the planer between the 2 sections and we were planing 11' 3x8's with ease.

I checked today and the grit of the disk was 30 grit.
I dont know about powerwashing them, this only took about 1hr. 15m. per log and thats with rough sanding at the same time.
And I was dry:thumbsup: plus it was raining out, plus its december in ny, lol:thumbdown:

Tonight/tomorrow there is a N'or easter(whatever) moving through so that means more rain so I will be in the shop finish sanding them tomorrrow.
Thank you for the compliments


----------



## tribalwind (Dec 7, 2008)

JIMBETHYNAME said:


> Tonight/tomorrow there is a N'or easter(whatever) moving through so that means more rain


it's been over long island last couple days, think the weeekends clear, i'm headed to PA tomorrow for weekend,nots ure what its like there

she's all yours ! :sweatdrop:


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

tex,


> Mics, sorry for the wording. I should be more sensitive - or you less - or a combination maybe.


I were just shuckin.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

mics_54 said:


> tex,
> 
> I were just shuckin.


Kewl. :thumbsup:

You got me there though I hafta admit. :laughing:


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

I cant wait to see the finished pictures. I have 5 ceder logs stored right now for my mothers front porch. She wants me to leave the bark on for some reason. My parents house is a real log cabin built over a hundred years ago. They love it. It is pretty nice. The porch is held up by some ugly 4x4's. We are going to replace them with the cedar post. Hopefully I can show her pictures of your finished product with your debarked cedar and change her mind. The cedar trees came from Hurricane Ike. I also have a lot of pecan logs and oak logs from the storm. I am going to mill them myself.

<---- looks forward to your completed pictures.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

mjdtexan said:


> She wants me to leave the bark on for some reason. . Hopefully I can show her pictures of your finished product with your debarked cedar and change her mind.


The bark will stay on just long enough for the sap borers have at them probably, they like to hide under there and do their work. (what I am suggesting is remove the bark)


----------



## maplehillfrm (Nov 23, 2008)

I have to be truthful here I have only used cedar for fenceposts, I dont have any on my property , but have bought them at local auctions, and I have never seen any posts that will keep the bark on them, most of the time it will come off as I hit it with the maul in the ground,[almost skinning it as it goes in] so I dont know what kind of luck you will have keeping the bark on, I dont think it is a tight bark..???


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

I started sanding them with 60 grit paper on a R.O. sander today, and let me tell you.......THEY LOOK SWEET!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:
(If I may say so myself).
Iwill bring my camera to the shop tomorrow and post pics tomorrow night.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Here they are !!! The first one is what I started off with in the a.m.


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

progress,


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

Finished


----------



## JIMBETHYNAME (Nov 13, 2007)

One for the ladies!


----------



## mjdtexan (Dec 13, 2008)

They certainly are clean now. We discussed it and we are going to give them the same treatment yall are.


----------



## Pokyrod (Dec 4, 2008)

Aromatic Cedar is amazing. Here is a bed I built this year. It is nice to expose as much as the red a possible with the limbs.
I used a draw knife, 60 grit sandpaper, wire brush and a hand planer to take down the limbs to flush.
http://dirtbiketrailsidaho.com/ARCP.aspx

Rod


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Next time try using a pressure washer. It peels off the cedar bark and leaves a smoother finish. Creates a heck of a wet mess in the yard so you may want to do that in the back yards.


----------



## JDavis21835 (Mar 2, 2009)

Texas Sawduster said:


> Next time try using a pressure washer. It peels off the cedar bark and leaves a smoother finish. Creates a heck of a wet mess in the yard so you may want to do that in the back yards.


Or just do it in the neighbors yard


----------

